# SUSE 9.0 ASUS A7N8X OnboardLAN



## Todiefor (29. Oktober 2003)

*SUSE 9.0 ASUS A7N8X OnboardLAN Hilfe bitte!*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir SUSE 9.0 installiert und bekomme meine OnboardLAN Chip nicht ans laufen. (ASUS A7N8X)
Er wird nicht bei der Konfiguration  der Netzwerkkarte angegeben und ich weis nicht weiter.
BEim Starten des Rechners wird beim initialisieren(?) des Chips : eth0 failed angezeigt
Ich möchte per DSL über AOL ins Netz, aber raffe das nicht mit dem Konfigurieren und Einstellen der Hardware.

Unter XP läuft alles mit AOL per DFÜ.

Bin totaler Anfänger mit Linux und wäre für jeden Rat dankbar


----------



## Todiefor (5. November 2003)

Kann mir denn Niemand dabei helfen


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

google kann:

http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=8249

Da hat einer das selbe Problem mit SuSE 8.2, sollte auf dich auch zutreffen, 
wie er es geloest hat ist in dem Thread beschrieben.


Jaja google.de schein ein Geheimtipp zu sein, sonst hättest du das ganz
schnell gefunden (war der 1. Treffer) beim googeln mit:
"ASUS A7N8X" Linux


----------



## Todiefor (5. November 2003)

Tja, nur schade das ich nicht das Deluxe Board habe und somit auch keinen 3Com Chip

Übrigens kenne ich google durchaus und habe vorher intensiv gesucht. 

P.S.: Nur weil man Linuxanfänger ist muss man nicht zwangsläufig in allem Anfänger sein.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

Da steht u.a 
" Es scheint probleme mit ACPI auf diesem Board und Linux zu geben."

Das ist also ein Board Problem, und nicht ein Problem des onboard ethernet.
Also besteht eine grosse Chance das dies auch bei deinem Problem weiterhilft.
Das einzige was du anpassen musst:
"Das Kernelmodul für die Karte ist bei mir 3c90x."

Du hast dann ein anderes Modul geladen, welches findest du unter 
/etc/modules

wie währe es wenn du das einfach mal ausprobierst, mehr als nicht funktioniern
kann es nicht.


----------



## Todiefor (5. November 2003)

Bin nix weiter.
ACPI=off hat mir nichts gebracht.
Das Verzeichniss /etc/modules existiert bei mir garnicht


----------



## JohannesR (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Todiefor _
> *Bin nix weiter.
> ACPI=off hat mir nichts gebracht.
> Das Verzeichniss /etc/modules existiert bei mir garnicht *




```
# /etc/modules
```
 ist, wie der name schon sagt (kein / am ende) eine Datei.


----------



## Todiefor (5. November 2003)

Achso, verstehe.
Und wo genau kann ich da sehen welches modul geladen ist?
Oder anders gefragt, was müsste dort zu finden sein?


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

Wir wissen leider noch nicht welche OnBoard Ethernet Karte du hast
ansonsten müssen wir etwas raten 

Trifft diese Konfiguration auf dein Board zu?
http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2003-May/0011.html


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

Wenn das dein Board ist:
http://www.asuscom.de/products/mb/socketa/a7n8x/overview.htm
"
Mit den integrierten 3Com® und NVIDIA® LAN-Controllern können Sie ein Breitbandmodem an den einen LAN-Port anschließen und die Internetverbindung über den zweiten LAN-Port der restlichen Netzwerkumgebung zur Verfügung stellen. (3Com-LAN nur bei Deluxe-Modell)
"



Hast du also eine NVIDIA Lan

Dafuer habe ich hier noch eine Installationsanweisung:


This package will build a network driver and an audio driver, then
place them in the appropriate locations for loadable kernel
modules. For older distributions, a patched version of the existing i810
audio driver
is included; latter versions of the i810 audio driver support the NVIDIA
hardware directly;
in those cases, no audio driver is provided. The network driver is from
NVIDIA.

The binary packages will also update the modules configuration file,
commenting out existing network, audio and usb entries, and add
entries for the new drivers. If the package has been built for a newer
Linux distribution,
the modules configuration file will be set to use the i810 driver as the
designated audio
driver.  A backup file is created before any changes are made to the
configuration file.
If the binary package is uninstalled, the package attempts to restore
the original version
of the file from this backup.

The tar files don't try to modify the module configuration files. You
should make sure the following lines are in the configuration file (it
will be named /etc/modules.conf on most current distributions):

alias eth0 nvnet
alias sound-slot-1 i810_audio
alias usb-interface usb-ohci

Neither the binary nor the source packages will load the kernel
drivers at install runtime. You can do this manually using insmod or
modprobe. (USAGE: 'insmod modulename' or 'modprobe modulename')
pon reboot, the kernel modules should insert themselves
automatically."


----------



## Todiefor (5. November 2003)

Ja es ist das einfache Board nur mit Nvidia Lan.

Bei dem ersten link von dir bleibe ich gelich am Anfang hängen

Open a terminal and su to root. Run the following:
pushd /usr/src/linux
make cloneconfig
make dep
popd 


bei "pushd /usr/lsrc/linux" sagt er mir sofort " no such file or directory"  

Wenn ich trotzdem weitermache wie beschrieben, werde ich mit massenweise Fehlermeldungen zugeschüttet.
Mir Deiner installationsanweisung kann ich leider garnichts anfangen.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

unter /usr/src/linux 
sollte ein link auf deinen kernel sein.

poste mal hier was ls -la /usr/src ausgibt?


----------



## Todiefor (5. November 2003)

nicht viel  

linux:~ # ls -la /usr/src
total 0
drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root           72 Nov  5 17:10 .
drwxr-xr-x   12 root     root          344 Oct 21 18:29 ..
drwxr-xr-x    7 root     root          168 Sep 23 20:02 packages
linux:~ #


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

dann musst du die kernel sourcen installieren. 
und falls das yast nicht macht einen link
$ ln -s kernel-source... linux 
anlegen


----------



## Todiefor (5. November 2003)

Ja  prima das war es   
Hat  nach dem hinzufügen der kernel sourcen so geklappt wie im ersten link beschrieben

Danke sehr. Und nun auf zu neuen Problemen


----------



## gerreg (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Todiefor _
> *Ja  prima das war es
> Hat  nach dem hinzufügen der kernel sourcen so geklappt wie im ersten link beschrieben
> 
> Danke sehr. Und nun auf zu neuen Problemen  *



Hallo,

ich bin absoluter Linux Newbee und stehe vor dem gleichen Problem, könntet ihr eventuell die Vorgehensweise, wie ich den Treiber einbinden kann, etwas detailierter beschreiben?

Ich hab mir schon den neuesten Treiber  von NVIDIA runtergealden. Wenn ich in Yast die RPM  Datei installiere, finde ich unter der im RPM Bereich angegegbenen Dateipfad nichts. Wieso ist das so?

Kann es sein das ich einen anderen Kernelpfad habe? Kann hier auch die  Kernelversion eine Rolle spielen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

gerreg


----------

